# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Смысл жизни - быть тенью

## Покинутая тень

Всю жизнь старалась быть максимально правильной для человека. Были очень близки, он мне ближе родных людей. Да и всегда так и мне говорил. Мне 21 год он старше. Общаемся еще с самого детства. И в ноябре он резко оборвал общение. Резко начал говорить, что я ему не нужна, я негативна. Никогда за столько лет я не видела в нем столько агрессии. Причины расплывчаты и не ясны, даже просто поговорить не могу. Они оскорбления летят, а главное не понимаю за что он меня так жестоко. Когда говорил, что не кому не пожелает пережить то, что он переживал. 
Теперь в жизни не вижу никакого смысла. Пыталась что-то делать, увлечься. Но не испытывают от любого занятия никаких эмоций. Из интернета полностью ушла. Не вижу смысла ни в чем. Ни в своих желаниях уехать из страны, ни в деньгах, просто ни в чем. Провожу день на автомате, выматываю себя, чтоб лечь спать и все. 
Мне жаль кота и мать, но я не вижу смысла в моем существовании. Делаю вид, что все хорошо. Пока полностью ушла в учебу, но опять же ни положительные оценки ни общество не приносят эмоций.
Человеку на меня глубоко наплевать, сомневаюсь, что его хоть как-то заденет моя смерть. Я просто не хочу уже ничего в этой жизни. И если это все и уйдет, то не жалко.

Нет, я не пришла сюда за помощью или советами. Просто тут это можно выложить и не ожидать осуждения. И эти мысли едят меня, их нужно выпустить. А бумага не вариант из-за травмы руки. И дело не в любви, а в том, что просто быть друзьями и общаться. вот так бывает.

Дала себе на решение проблемы 3 месяца, один уже прошел. Человек так и ведет себя крайне агрессивно по отношению ко мне, и похоже для себя все решил. И мне пришлось тоже расставить все точки для себя.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Не хочет он быть с вами друзьями, и близкими быть не хочет, а у вас зависимость от него. И что значит близки с детства? Вы в одном городе? И на сколько он старше?
Если человек уходит, отпустите его с миром, вы еще очень молоды, и у вас еще много возможностей встретить нового друга и близкого человека. Вы слишком зависимы от него, т.е для вас решение проблемы - это помириться с этим человеком? Я думаю вам нужно эту проблему решать глобальнее, а это значит больше общаться и подобрать себе нового друга, который также как и вы в одиночестве и без поддержки и понимания.

----------


## Покинутая тень

В одном городе. Общаемся с детства. и просто 24\7 каждый день было. Если не в реале, то каждую минуту общаемся в сети. 
Глобально я пыталась. Но за столько лет я ни разу больше не встретила человека, который хоть немного был бы мне интересен настолько, как он. Плюсом, должен быть морально меня сильнее. Но нет, и все тут. С другими людьми я вроде "дружу" но это в стиле захоетла - написала, пообщались - мне надоело, я ушла на несколько месяцев. Однако если они пропадут - мне будет пофиг, как им пофиг на мою пропажу. Просто иногда общаемся, даже деньги друг другу занимаем.  Насчет не понятости -  не скажу, что меня не понимают, это как бы мне и не нужно. С людьми я сходиться умею, проблема в том, что мне они не интересны от слова совсем. Насчет зависимости не спорю, но заменять я его не хочу. Да собственно, уже не хочу ничего. 

а это все я слышала раз сто до этого, в другие ссоры которые решались. Сейчас уже даже никому об этом не говорю. но я не хочу, я эту установку себе еще давно ставила, и не хочу ее ломать. а попытки разрешить проблему и найти причину не помогают от слова вообще. Поведение человека это не меняет.

----------


## trypo

причины то надо продавить.
пропустить оскорбления, обиды , ор - но выяснять до конца что случилось.

да , дура, да не права , да там что-то еще -
но пожалуйста , расскажи мне один раз что произошло -
я не буду спорить , не буду отрицать , оправдываться -
просто скажи мне , что случилось :
один ответ , я больше ничего не прошу -
за что ты так со мной ?

и давить , пока не ответит - не отворачиваться , не замолкать , не уходить.

все левые фантазии , что у тебя в голове , разве что разрушают опоры.
зачастую они именно левые.
реальность может быть хреновее этих фантазий ,
но это реальность - с ней можно жить , что- решать.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Поведение человека это не меняет.


  Вы не измените человека. Не в ваших силах этого сделать. Очень жаль что вы не хотите сами меняться, и очень жаль что вы так рано сложили руки. Я не верю что незаменимых людей нет, они есть, да мы всю жизнь зависим от тех или иных людей, обстоятельств, событий. И мы очень часто страдаем, а потом когда избавляемся от страданий, нам снова встречаются люди, от общения с которыми нам бывает плохо. Так вот и живём, люди встречаются, расстаются, предают.

----------


## 4ёрный

Может, Вы кажетесь ему слишком навязчивой? ("Всю жизнь старалась быть максимально правильной") А зачем старались то? Будьте самой собой. Хотя... Каждый сам себе пытается выдумать причины чтобы жить, а когда они проходят, либо находит новые, либо не живёт.

----------


## 4ёрный

Да, единственное "но": причины , если нет мыслей, можно придумать и завтра. А вот жить завтра, если умер сегодня, не получится.

----------


## 4ёрный

Да, единственное "но": причины , если нет мыслей, можно придумать и завтра. А вот жить завтра, если умер сегодня, не получится.

----------


## Покинутая тень

я уже теряла одного человека так в 2012 году, и не смогла его заменить. До сих пор искала и ищу, надеюсь на встречу. Ну вот этот человек как-то поддерживал меня и я полностью не упала.

----------


## Покинутая тень

> Да, единственное "но": причины , если нет мыслей, можно придумать и завтра. А вот жить завтра, если умер сегодня, не получится.


 Я всегда так жила. Мол сдохнуть всегда успеешь. Но если исправлять уже нечего, то смысла не вижу и придумывать завтра не хочу. Как говорится человек сделал свой выбор - ему хорошо без меня. Я делаю свой выбор, что я не хочу быть без него.

----------


## Покинутая тень

> Может, Вы кажетесь ему слишком навязчивой? ("Всю жизнь старалась быть максимально правильной") А зачем старались то? Будьте самой собой. Хотя... Каждый сам себе пытается выдумать причины чтобы жить, а когда они проходят, либо находит новые, либо не живёт.


 в том то и дело, что нет. Это все резко оборвалось, хотя я всегда могла уйти если меня попросят не мешать. И спрашивала все ли нормально за несколько дней до такого вот выстрела. Мне говорили, что я хорошая и вообще утешали. 
А потом я оказалась плохой и меня видеть не желают

----------


## Покинутая тень

> причины то надо продавить.
> пропустить оскорбления, обиды , ор - но выяснять до конца что случилось.
> 
> да , дура, да не права , да там что-то еще -
> но пожалуйста , расскажи мне один раз что произошло -
> я не буду спорить , не буду отрицать , оправдываться -
> просто скажи мне , что случилось :
> один ответ , я больше ничего не прошу -
> за что ты так со мной ?
> ...


 пыталась. Человек не дает ответ, просто кидается какшками или потом кидает в ЧС.
В стиле: Я принял решение, я его не изменю, ты мне неприятна.

А почему сказать не может. как и зачем было планировать что-то на праздники новогодние, а затем через день кидать

----------


## 4ёрный

А не может ли у него появиться проблема, последствия которой он не хочет делить с Вами? Типа ревность, измена, уголовка? Может, стоит чуть-чуть отдышаться и подумать?

----------


## Покинутая тень

> А не может ли у него появиться проблема, последствия которой он не хочет делить с Вами? Типа ревность, измена, уголовка? Может, стоит чуть-чуть отдышаться и подумать?


 cкорее меня обвинили во всех проблемах и что я цитирую: жизнь испортила

на новых год новым друзьям надарил подарков крутых, а мне харкнул в рожу, выставив в посте на стене что ему было мерзко и неприятно мой подарок открывать. как так можно не понимаю, просто даже не понимаю, чем я могла заслужить такое отношение. За столько лет общения - такое просто впервые. Цапались да, но минимально.

----------


## 4ёрный

У каждого мужика есть вещи, которые он никогда не скажет близким. К тому же, есть "инстинкт Матросова" - сам погибай, а товарища Выручай. Может, таким образом он хочет оградить Вас от чего-то...

----------


## 4ёрный

Ещё вариант: не могла ли Ваша с ним переписка стать публичной, компрометирующей его в глазах третьих лиц?

----------


## 4ёрный

Либо ему слили какой-то компромат на Вас? (Простите мою паранойю)

----------


## Покинутая тень

> Ещё вариант: не могла ли Ваша с ним переписка стать публичной, компрометирующей его в глазах третьих лиц?


 нет. Я настолько сама параноик, что никому ничего про него не говорю. А  если хочу рассказать, то иду и у него спрашиваю. 

насчет секретности - уже лет пять как знала пароли от всех его аккаутнов и страниц, он соответственно мои. Если было личное с девушкой, мне говорили это не читать и я просто не читала. Мы еще смеялись про полное доверие друг другу. Естественно после обрыва все пароли он сменил.

----------


## tempo

Скорее всего (на мой сугубо личный взгляд), у страждущего автора темы проблема с вниманием, влекущая неспособность различать детали.
Наверняка было что-то критическое в отношениях, что при привычно-поверхностном взгляде осталось незамеченным.
Вместо деланья анализа ситуации делается посадка на жопу и литиё слёз.
Стиль, в коем написан первый пост, заставляет думать именно так.
Скорее всего (на мой сугубо личный взгляд), причиной стала офигенная, сковывающая как смола,  прилипчивость автора темы.

Но, может быть, просто мудак попался. И этот вариант был бы лучше всего, поскольку заменить мудака гораздо проще, чем прийти в сознание.

----------


## Покинутая тень

> Скорее всего (на мой сугубо личный взгляд), у страждущего автора темы проблема с вниманием, влекущая неспособность различать детали.
> Наверняка было что-то критическое в отношениях, что при привычно-поверхностном взгляде осталось незамеченным.
> Вместо деланья анализа ситуации делается посадка на жопу и литиё слёз.
> Стиль, в коем написан первый пост, заставляет думать именно так.
> Скорее всего (на мой сугубо личный взгляд), причиной стала офигенная, сковывающая как смола,  прилипчивость автора темы.
> 
> Но, может быть, просто мудак попался. И этот вариант был бы лучше всего, поскольку заменить мудака гораздо проще, чем прийти в сознание.


 простите, какие детали я должна была различать? 

За несколько дней до ссоры с человеком был разговор и выяснение отношений. Его поведение изменилось - естественно было подозрение, что вдруг я в чем-то виновата или где-то накосячила.  Где мне было сказано, что все нормально я хорошая. Я ничего плохого не делала, суки те двое (его предали сильно двое друзей)

За два дня до ссоры у меня были серьезные проблемы в семье, которые друг прибежал решать, только я об этом сказала. И в последующем меня успокаивали до 5 утра. 
Потом опять же говорю, человек сам со мной строил планы по времяпровождению новогодних праздников и ближайших выходных. Опять же зачем это делать было, если была не нужна - неприятна? Инициативу проявлял он сам.

Как мне можно было узнать детали, когда мне прямо говорят, что все нормально, все хорошо? Х) Человек он сам по себе сложный, с ним всегда общение было, как на минном поле. Так что внимательность приходилось доводить до автоматизма и 100 раз подумать один раз сказать\сделать.

Стиль литературный мне здесь делать, ну простите. Написано на нерват т.к идет уже второй месяц и я просто скучаю. Но к человеку я не лезу уже как 1,5 месяца.

----------


## 4ёрный

Может, он как-то логически связал Вас с теми двумя друзьями по одной ему ведомой цепочке и это есть мотив его поведения? Просто мужики чрезвычайно редко совершают радикальные действия столь импульсивно как Вы описываете.

----------


## Покинутая тень

> Может, он как-то логически связал Вас с теми двумя друзьями по одной ему ведомой цепочке и это есть мотив его поведения? Просто мужики чрезвычайно редко совершают радикальные действия столь импульсивно как Вы описываете.


 скорее всего. мне просто сказали, что я во всем виновата и кинули в ЧС

И я очень теряюсь. Обычно он очень конкретен, если дело касается ссор\обид. Да резкий, да рычащий, но никогда не было, чтоб он не объяснял причины.

----------


## Мираж

Неужели вся твоя жизнь вертится/вертелась только вокруг одного человека, что эта "потеря" оказалась настолько критичной? Что мешает точно также "забить" на него и жить дальше?

----------


## Покинутая тень

За это забить и жить дальше уже хочется волшебные билеты дарить. 
могла бы, не значило это для меня ничего => я не писала бы тут.

----------


## 4ёрный

> скорее всего. мне просто сказали, что я во всем виновата и кинули в ЧС
> 
> И я очень теряюсь. Обычно он очень конкретен, если дело касается ссор\обид. Да резкий, да рычащий, но никогда не было, чтоб он не объяснял причины.


 В этом случае, к сожалению, либо придётся довольствоваться наблюдением за его жизнью со стороны и ждать когда он одумается (что маловероятно), либо попытаться найти ему замену (извините за банальность). В любом случае, уйдя из этого мира Вы никогда не узнаете его судьбу и не сможете никаким образом на него повлиять. А вдруг через пару лет все изменится? Никогда не знаешь где "Аннушка уже пролила масло"(с)

----------


## 4ёрный

Чет, вчера пургу написал... Короче, у моей знакомой была подружка детства. И вот, как-то раз они разосрались фиг знает из-за чего. Конкретно так, навсегда, типа. Прошло несколько лет. Вся эта шняга затухла и  захотела эта знакомая подругу отыскать. Нашла. Стала ей про то-се рассказывать. А подруга-то в теме оказывается!  А почему? Просто создала фейковый акк, набилась в друзья на ОК и все это время наблюдала и читала. Вот такая вот история. Время действительно иногда лечит.

----------


## 4ёрный

Тень, личка от меня доходит? Или я что-то не то кликаю?

----------


## Покинутая тень

что-то смешно стало, что на задуманное нужно деньги собирать. Даж смерть платная, блин

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Тень, это зависимость. Я не хочу подробно рассматривать твою историю, но это может сделать другой человек (если ее это заинтересует). Есть хороший психолог, как раз такие вот вопросы решает. Если зарегистрирована в ЖЖ, то напиши Эволюции. Если не получится, просто почитай ее статьи, она хорошо умеет мозги вправлять, мыслить по-другому начнешь. Просто если ты со своей аддикцией не решишь вопрос, то дальше будет третий, четвертый, пятый, и с таким же исходом.

----------


## Zadym4ivaya

Не стоит никогда отчаиваться, опускать руки и ставить на себе крест. Даже если вам сделали больно, даже если вас предали. всегда надо найти выход из положения. есть много людей, которые прошли сложный путь, но в конечном итоге обрели счастье, стали чувствовать себя прекрасно

----------

